# Family says restaurant locked them inside over tip refusal



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

*read the fine print,,,Family says restaurant locked them inside over tip refusal http://www.click2houston.com/news/F...usal/-/1735978/12440464/-/bymkr4/-/index.html*


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

who cares? its a civil matter.

i have to side with the restaurant. there are 2 sides to every story. you bring in a large party, you pay the gratuity. otherwise, go eat long john silvers.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> who cares? its a civil matter.
> 
> i have to side with the restaurant. there are 2 sides to every story. you bring in a large party, you pay the gratuity. otherwise, go eat long john silvers.


Exactly.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

carryyourbooks said:


> who cares? its a civil matter.
> 
> i have to side with the restaurant. there are 2 sides to every story. you bring in a large party, you pay the gratuity. otherwise, go eat long john silvers.


Really? You think someone who gives you chitty service is entitled to a 17% kiss because of a lame duck policy?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

we eat out alot. typically the server is in college and just trying to make enough money to pay for school. sometimes you're gonna get bad service. they are NOT perfect people. 99% of the time when the service is not good, its because they are new and nervous. cut them some slack. they're busting there arse for $5. would you do what they do for the same pay?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Bottom Finder said:


> Really? You think someone who gives you chitty service is entitled to a 17% kiss because of a lame duck policy?


see my first post. the one about 2 sides to every story. of course, they said they got bad "chitty" service. that term is relative.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Bottom Finder said:


> Really? You think someone who gives you chitty service is entitled to a 17% kiss because of a lame duck policy?


Know your restaraunt before you walk in the door. Most of them have postings cocncering the gratuity for larger parties. When you enter and order your food you have just entered into a contract. If you do not want to risk the tip then find somewhere else to eat which does not require tips.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Jasmine... bet I know who she voted for.


----------



## Trogen13 (Aug 23, 2005)

A gratuity is something that is freely given. If Forced it is a tax.


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

LDS said:


> Know your restaraunt before you walk in the door. Most of them have postings cocncering the gratuity for larger parties. When you enter and order your food you have just entered into a contract. If you do not want to risk the tip then find somewhere else to eat which does not require tips.


^^^x2^^^
This is exactly what is recomended by the BBB. Read all the signs and understand them before you order.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

carryyourbooks said:


> would you do what they do for the same pay?


No, but I decided I was not going to work for 2.15 an hour and depend on my attitude to make up the rest of my money. You don't make the money you want at a job? Go find you a job where you are happy with the pay.

All wait staff "gamble" on their pay check. I, for one, will not "gamble" on my pay check although some will.

It's like Vagas...There are a lot more loosers than winners!

They walked into a place that "grats" on a certain number of people at a table. They exceeded that number so call the manager over and complain and then pay the dadgum bill. You got a sucky waiter deal with it and move on.

Sheesh!


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

I think that Quanell X needs to be called in on this one. It looks likes he eats out alot


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that place has crappy food. its also across the street from the liquor store that sells sex toys and pigs. lmao.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

I, too, eat out a lot. Sometimes I get crappy service, but the fact of the matter is, it's tacky not to just suck it up and pay the bill. Once one pays the bill, then it enables them to make a complaint. Personally, it's tacky not to pay the bill/tip period. Many times I've been more than perturbed about service, but you just need to pay and move on. Discrepancies over service are not really up for discussion- being over charged etc, are.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Canadians are well known as poor tippers, at best.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> I, too, eat out a lot. Sometimes I get crappy service, but the fact of the matter is, it's tacky not to just suck it up and pay the bill. Once one pays the bill, then it enables them to make a complaint. Personally, it's tacky not to pay the bill/tip period. Many times I've been more than perturbed about service, but you just need to pay and move on. Discrepancies over service are not really up for discussion- being over charged etc, are.


The poor service is a relative opinion. I might have thought the service was fine, you might have thought poor, and someone else might have though great.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I saw this on the news this morning and it got me to thinking of the legality of it. Is it against the law to not tip or just against the policy of the restaurant? Law is one thing but breaking a policy of a business is totally a different animal to enforce. If I had a large party at a restaurant and got sheety service the tip would reflect it or a manager would be called over to make it better.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

BATWING said:


> I saw this on the news this morning and it got me to thinking of the legality of it. Is it against the law to not tip or just against the policy of the restaurant? Law is one thing but breaking a policy of a business is totally a different animal to enforce. If I had a large party at a restaurant and got sheety service the tip would reflect it or a manager would be called over to make it better.


I agree with you on the issue of not having to tip, but when it is stated on the menu that there is a fee for a party of x amount of people then I don't know if you have any room to back out of it. The customer should have complained to the manager before the bill came out.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

carryyourbooks said:


> we eat out alot. typically the server is in college and just trying to make enough money to pay for school. sometimes you're gonna get bad service. they are NOT perfect people. 99% of the time when the service is not good, its because they are new and nervous. cut them some slack. they're busting there arse for $5. *would you do what they do for the same pay?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yes I would, and did. Typical station, 4 tables. Turn the average table in one hour. 4 tables x $5 can equal $20 an hour.
> 
> Most people don't expect perfection, just a solid effort. Big difference with someone that is "in the weeds" because they are busy, and someone that is chatting with staff and not taking care of their business.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Just an aside, what is the staff's incentive to provide "good" service if the gratuity is mandatory?


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Guys,all the comments are about paying or not paying the tip... fine. But to me the greater issue is the fact they locked the doors and held them against their will. They should have paid their bill no doubt but the restaurant went way over the line by locking them in. BTW, I know people that worked as waitstaff and they could tell right off if the tip was gonna be minimal or nonexistent... They order water and a bowl of lemons: Table-made lemonade! LOL


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> that place has crappy food. its also across the street from the liquor store that sells sex toys and pigs. lmao.


And just how do you know about the liquor store with the sex toys and pigs? Where have you been man? I thought that you had decided not to frequent this site anymore.


----------



## JUEVOS (Aug 6, 2007)

I waited tables when i was going to LSU and yes, the canadians, they don't tip so much.......got so bad that no one wanted to work after 9 p.m. at Bennigans because of the crowd......busted my @ss one evening bringing drinks to a table, including a "funky cold medina", no i'm not kidding....bill was $85 bucks, was handed a $5 and told good job...what people don't realize is that the waiter/waitress has to pay taxes as if they were receiving 10% tip on total food/drink sales......averages out, but every now and then it was like school in summer "no class"....


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

txranger said:


> Just an aside, what is the staff's incentive to provide "good" service if the gratuity is mandatory?


I was kinda wonderin the same thing.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://www.nytimes.com/2004/09/15/nyregion/15tipper.html?_r=1

police called, person arrested, finger printed, went to the jail cell, made bail, hired a lawyer for several hundred dollars..all over $3.75

case dropped following case law history

a tip is just a tip, can not be forced even if printed in menu

if that restaurant did lock the people inside (didn't read the link), then there will be a big settlement


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*An example*

My daughter is drop-dead gorgeous. She averages twenty an hour and her best so far is 32 an hour. She works it and receives it. OH YEAH.....she is a senior in high school.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

bill said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/09/15/nyregion/15tipper.html?_r=1
> 
> police called, person arrested, finger printed, went to the jail cell, made bail, hired a lawyer for several hundred dollars..all over $3.75
> 
> ...


^^This. In Texas you cannot "force" a tip. It is at the discretion of the patron.

Disclaimer: I was a waiter and bartender at Pappadeux for 4 years.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I had a cab driver do the same thing to me. He locked the doors, demanding his tip. My tip was he could either unlock the doors or replace the window. I would have paid the 17% with a credit card. That leaves lots of options for dispute without involving the cops.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

llred said:


> I agree with you on the issue of not having to tip, but when it is stated on the menu that there is a fee for a party of x amount of people then I don't know if you have any room to back out of it. The customer should have complained to the manager before the bill came out.


Correct based on good service for auto gratuity. However legally I am not understanding how it cold be enforced.

Regardless they could have paid with a credit card. Not sign it and then dispute it.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

JUEVOS said:


> I waited tables when i was going to LSU and yes, the canadians, they don't tip so much.......got so bad that no one wanted to work after 9 p.m. at Bennigans because of the crowd......busted my @ss one evening bringing drinks to a table, including a "funky cold medina", no i'm not kidding....bill was $85 bucks, was handed a $5 and told good job...*what people don't realize is that the waiter/waitress has to pay taxes as if they were receiving 10% tip* on total food/drink sales......averages out, but every now and then it was like school in summer "no class"....


Not true. You only pay taxes on what you actually receive. The 10% rule is just a guideline to fly under IRS radar.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

The menu at lunch today said the cheese burger was $6.50. Do I get to order it, eat it, and then leave without paying because I decided it was not worth $6.50? 

Don't you expect me to voice my complaints before the bill comes? As in, give the service provider a chance to correct the situation? 

Big settlement? You guys need to get out more and stop watching so much Judge Judy.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

SWING and a miss...


Ernest said:


> The menu at lunch today said the cheese burger was $6.50. Do I get to order it, eat it, and then leave without paying because I decided it was not worth $6.50?
> 
> Don't you expect me to voice my complaints before the bill comes? As in, give the service provider a chance to correct the situation?
> 
> Big settlement? You guys need to get out more and stop watching so much Judge Judy.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Ernest said:


> The menu at lunch today said the cheese burger was $6.50. Do I get to order it, eat it, and then leave without paying because I decided it was not worth $6.50?
> 
> Don't you expect me to voice my complaints before the bill comes? As in, give the service provider a chance to correct the situation?
> 
> Big settlement? You guys need to get out more and stop watching so much Judge Judy.


Times are tough when CCA lawyers are forced to dine on $6.50 cheese burgers... :slimer:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

fangard said:


> Not true. You only pay taxes on what you actually receive. The 10% rule is just a guideline to fly under IRS radar.


hahahahahahaha

maybe that's Pappadeaux policy.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Ernest is a scum sucking Lawyer.....he should know who can get screwed, and by how much. By his post obviously this is one Ambulance he wouldn't chase.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wedge said:


> My daughter is drop-dead gorgeous. She averages twenty an hour and her best so far is 32 an hour. She works it and receives it. OH YEAH.....she is a senior in high school.


If she is really that gorgeous...Once she graduates she can get a job dancing @ Heartbreakers & make a whole lot more than that! :dance:


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

teamfirstcast said:


> Guys,all the comments are about paying or not paying the tip... fine. But to me the greater issue is the fact they locked the doors and held them against their will. They should have paid their bill no doubt but the restaurant went way over the line by locking them in. BTW, I know people that worked as waitstaff and they could tell right off if the tip was gonna be minimal or nonexistent... They order water and a bowl of lemons: Table-made lemonade! LOL


My wife makes "table made lemonade" and we still tip at least 20%.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> If she is really that gorgeous...Once she graduates she can get a job dancing @ Heartbreakers & make a whole lot more than that! :dance:


wow


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> And just how do you know about the liquor store with the sex toys and pigs? Where have you been man? I thought that you had decided not to frequent this site anymore.


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=403561


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

I think the restaurant was dumb in the first place... they really gonna lock customers in the restaurant for the tip (I understand the customers paid the amount of the food but not the tip). I worked at the restaurant during my college years, and the restaurants I worked at had the option of adding 18% gratuity for parties of 6 or more. Personally, I never did. The one's that did were chitty servers anyway...and when the customers complained, the manager put up a bit of resistance, pointing out the wording in the menu, but if the customer persists, they just gave up and billed for the food. That's just a bit extreme.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

GeauxGet'Er said:


> I think the restaurant was dumb in the first place... they really gonna lock customers in the restaurant for the tip (I understand the customers paid the amount of the food but not the tip). I worked at the restaurant during my college years, and the restaurants I worked at had the option of adding 18% gratuity for parties of 6 or more. Personally, I never did. The one's that did were chitty servers anyway...and when the customers complained, the manager put up a bit of resistance, pointing out the wording in the menu, but if the customer persists, they just gave up and billed for the food. That's just a bit extreme.


get a table full of canadians or gypsys and I always added it.

large church groups with separate checks - it got added as well. They all think the other person at the table will tip - so they round down and I got screwed.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> wow


Just Kidding...Everyone knows dancers have to be 21.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> get a table full of canadians or gypsys and I always added it.
> 
> large church groups with separate checks - it got added as well. They all think the other person at the table will tip - so they round down and I got screwed.


I agree, I got screwed many times...I'm sure we've all had in that business. But in the end, it always comes back.... I just always think that "this time it will be different." A bit naive when you're young.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Ernest said:


> The menu at lunch today said the cheese burger was $6.50. Do I get to order it, eat it, and then leave without paying because I decided it was not worth $6.50?
> 
> Don't you expect me to voice my complaints before the bill comes? As in, give the service provider a chance to correct the situation?
> 
> Big settlement? You guys need to get out more and stop watching so much Judge Judy.


Yep, now there you go trying to throw in common sense...:cheers:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Just Kidding...Everyone knows dancers have to be 21.


you're a piece of ****


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> your a piece of ****


at least he can spell.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> at least he can spell.


too bad you can't read


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi Gilbert.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Jasmine... bet I know who she voted for.


Want to bet she's going to Vote for them again????


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> too bad you can't read


I can edit too. :slimer:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I think it's BS that restaurants expect their customers to pay the majority of their workers salaries via tips in the first place. But don't get the wrong impression, I am a good tipper. I think tips should be based on the level of service, not whatever the restaurant dictates. My guidline is: great service = 25%, good = 20%, average = 15%, poor service 10% (or less if they REALLY suck and don't make an honest effort)


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Is there this much of an uproar when someone OVER tips too?


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

my sister is a high school principle and she worked part time at outback for 5yrs and was a good people person and made at min 30,000 a yr after her 5th year she received a gold watch.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

bunch of sissies

we would be locked in about 30 secs.


----------



## el truchador (Aug 16, 2011)

carryyourbooks said:


> who cares? its a civil matter.
> 
> i have to side with the restaurant. there are 2 sides to every story. you bring in a large party, you pay the gratuity. otherwise, go eat long john silvers.


five people is a large party?!?!? You must not have many friends.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

teamfirstcast said:


> Guys,all the comments are about paying or not paying the tip... fine. But to me the greater issue is the fact they locked the doors and held them against their will. They should have paid their bill no doubt but the restaurant went way over the line by locking them in. BTW, I know people that worked as waitstaff and they could tell right off if the tip was gonna be minimal or nonexistent... They order water and a bowl of lemons: Table-made lemonade! LOL


You can't judge a tip by the order though. I nearly always order water with a bowl of lemons ... that's what I drink at home and its what I like when we are away too. Wait staff always thinks they will get shortchanged - especially when we order one meal with two plates and a to go box. lol Fact is, I used to be a waitress and hubby's a great tipper ... we often leave more as a tip than we pay for our meal.

Wait staff only get a portion of a tip. They have to split it with the bus staff and bartender

As for the original story ... imo, not paying the 15% for a large party is the same as not paying your bill. If they didn't like the service, then stiff the waiter - which I'm sure they did - but don't try and walk like they did.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> wow


wow deez nutz


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

spirit said:


> You can't judge a tip by the order though. I nearly always order water with a bowl of lemons ... that's what I drink at home and its what I like when we are away too. Wait staff always thinks they will get shortchanged - especially when we order one meal with two plates and a to go box. lol Fact is, I used to be a waitress and hubby's a great tipper ... we often leave more as a tip than we pay for our meal.
> 
> Wait staff only get a portion of a tip. They have to split it with the bus staff and bartender
> 
> *As for the original story ... imo, not paying the 15% for a large party is the same as not paying your bill. If they didn't like the service, then stiff the waiter - which I'm sure they did - but don't try and walk like they did.*


the 15% is for the waiter...and if it "included" on the bill, you can't just "stiff" the waiter.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> the 15% is for the waiter...and if it "included" on the bill, you can't just "stiff" the waiter.


Back when I waited tables, I didn't get the built in gratuity - that went to the business. I only got the added gratuity. Maybe things have changed and I'm sure some places do things differently.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> the 15% is for the waiter...and if it "included" on the bill, you can't just "stiff" the waiter.


You can choose not to pay that 15%.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

i thought all the waiters split the gratuities evenly and shared with the dishwashers and cooking staff as well?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

What are you guys tipping on wine? You know, they sell you a bottle you can buy at Specs for $11.99 and mark it up to $33. Are you guys tipping the same % on that as the food, or tipping at a lower rate? What if its an $80 or $100 bottle of wine? 

For the health benefits, mind you. Anti oxidants and whatnot. It has nothing to do with getting a buzz. Health benefits only. You know, my doctor said a glass or two of red wine is good for you, so I bought bigger glasses.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Ernest said:


> What are you guys tipping on wine? You know, they sell you a bottle you can buy at Specs for $11.99 and mark it up to $33. Are you guys tipping the same % on that as the food, or tipping at a lower rate? What if its an $80 or $100 bottle of wine?
> 
> For the health benefits, mind you. Anti oxidants and whatnot. It has nothing to do with getting a buzz. Health benefits only. You know, my doctor said a glass or two of red wine is good for you, so I bought bigger glasses.


10% on wine is customary.

Hit some of the BYOB places to save you some $, or restaurants that don't have a brutal mark up. Some of the newer chefs/owners(Caswell, Shephard) are pricing their wines right.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

txjustin said:


> You can choose not to pay that 15%.


then you end up locked in a crappy restaurant and the cops called on you - haven't you read the entire thread? :slimer:



InfamousJ said:


> i thought all the waiters split the gratuities evenly and shared with the dishwashers and cooking staff as well?


not evenly - but every restaurant I ever worked at was different.

it used to be called "tip-out" and that generally went to busboys and bartenders

some places it was a set amount of $10 or $20 per shift. others it was a percentage of sales.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> i thought all the waiters split the gratuities evenly and shared with the dishwashers and cooking staff as well?


We didn't have to share with cook staff, but 10% went to the busboy and 20% went to the bartender ... taxes were withheld on charge card tips.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> i thought all the waiters split the gratuities evenly and shared with the dishwashers and cooking staff as well?


 You're thinking of how the dealers do it in the casinos .


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I kinda doubt locking them in was legal...what's the line between legally detaining someone over theft of service and unlawful detention (kidnapping)?


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Trogen13 said:


> A gratuity is something that is freely given. If Forced it is a tax.


Not a tax at all. It is truly an increase in price due the extra work required. A lot (most?) restaurants do this.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

How is there more "work" involved?? 1 table with 6 people is not the same as 3 tables with coulpes at each table? 
actually it is more work to serve separate tables, is it not?


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

"Couples" for the spelling police.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

The moment I get locked in somewhere I'd blow a gasket... And go out the window. That is kidnapping. 

But personally, I'd pay with the credit card, get someone to sign it eff you, and dispute the charges...


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

In what other instance would you get the benefit of the service or merchandise without paying the agreed amount. The menu said the tip would be added, they ordered the food and they ate the food ( assumed because they didn't say). If I get bad service at a place I would let management know and then base my decision on a repeat visit on how they react.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Hurricane77551 said:


> How is there more "work" involved?? 1 table with 6 people is not the same as 3 tables with coulpes at each table?
> actually it is more work to serve separate tables, is it not?


No. With individual tables each party tends to need things at the same time. Drink refill, dessert, wine, whatever but they both usually make requests at the same time allowing you to serve many tables at once. Large groups tend to monopolize your time. Each time you return to the table someone else needs something rather than coordinating requests like couples or a group of four would do. So much of your time is spent just running back and forth serving the one big table that your smaller tables get slighted - and your tips are smaller when you're working twice as hard.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

txranger said:


> Just an aside, what is the staff's incentive to provide "good" service if the gratuity is mandatory?


Because a lot of times if excellent service is provided you receive an additional tip on top of gratuity. There were times I wouldn't even grat the table if I established a good relationship and felt like I would get more than what the gratuity would have been. Most of the time I was right but I got screwed a few times lol


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Sigh. Here we go again. The problem in this case is not only in the fine print on the menu, but the very large print in front of the building. The place is called La Fisherman....not, Da' Fisherman! CF?


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> get a table full of canadians or gypsys and I always added it.
> 
> large church groups with separate checks - it got added as well. They all think the other person at the table will tip - so they round down and I got screwed.


Black outs were the worst. I admit I got surprised a few times!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Hurricane77551 said:


> How is there more "work" involved?? 1 table with 6 people is not the same as 3 tables with coulpes at each table?
> actually it is more work to serve separate tables, is it not?


seat 3 tables with 2 people each at the same time is about the same as a single 6 "top" being seated.

actually, that would be worse.

as spirit said, larger tables tend to monopolize your time. try taking an order from 6 indecisive women...the second orders and the first says "oh, that sounds good, change my order"

then the fifth one order and the third one says "you know - change my side to a baked potato" then the first and second do the same - then you have to figure out all the **** they want on their potatoes.

it can get almost comical at times.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> you're a piece of ****


No wonder u were banned.:slimer: fyi


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

I always tip some thing... Not alot... But some thing even if its poor service. When they they locked the door I would have been on the phone with the police to get it documented. You can not lock people in like that.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> you're a piece of ****


Now that's creative! :rotfl:


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Brute said:


> I always tip some thing... Not alot... But some thing even if its poor service. When they they locked the door I would have been on the phone with the police to get it documented. You can not lock people in like that.


If you're repeat cheapskate and it's a restaurant you frequent think of all the good nasty stuff that could be buried in your food....lol.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

The stuff that could be hidden in your food by some pimple faced punk is the main reason I just don't eat out. My wife and I can cook better than the food served at any restaurant anyway!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> The stuff that could be hidden in your food by some pimple faced punk is the main reason I just don't eat out. My wife and I can cook better than the food served at any restaurant anyway!


What time is supper? I'll bring beverages.:brew:


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

The restaurant owners are a bunch of bumbling fools. If you are going to charge a mandatory 17% increase for tables of large groups, it is no longer a "gratuity", it is a "surcharge", and it should be labeled as such. A tip is a tip, and it should be paid at the patron's discretion, not added as a mandatory tax. If the restaurant is that concerned with it, just mark the entire menu up 20% and be done with it.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> bunch of sissies
> 
> we would be locked in about 30 secs.


Exactly, I'd open the door with the first employee's head that I got my hands on.

I always tip nice and the waiters where we eat light up when they see us come in. But you try to lock us up in the restaurant and you'll be buying a new door.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

83 replies... Talk about beating a dead horse. At least I realized I am not the only cheapskate.... Lol.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Brute said:


> I always tip some thing... Not alot... But some thing even if its poor service. When they they locked the door I would have been on the phone with the police to get it documented. You can not lock people in like that.


Your statement is not always correct. A business may lawfully detain you for theft for example. It may well be argued that your refusal to pay the bill as posted is theft of services. Depending on the amount of said theft could be a felony.

Once you are informed that x % will be added to your bill and you order and eat the food you have agreed to the terms and conditions of the establishment's policy.

Guys, it is no longer a tip or gratuity, it is a service charge.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

carryyourbooks said:


> What time is supper? I'll bring beverages.:brew:


That's funny! We may just try that someday. BTW, I won't be requiring a tip!:cheers:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Ever notice those signs on front doors that say "these doors to remain unlocked during business hours"? That's because those doors are a dedicated fire escape route.



> But Marks said when they questioned it the workers wouldn't let her or her friends leave; she claims* they locked the door* and called the police.


Seems to be an open and shut case of blocking an emergency exit to me, which is something the fire marshal could become involved in. Not to mention, anyone else in the place was also endangered for the same reason which could lead to civil action if they locked in someone with a good barrister at their disposal.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Good Advice*



Mont said:


> Ever notice those signs on front doors that say "these doors to remain unlocked during business hours"? That's because those doors are a dedicated fire escape route.
> 
> Seems to be an open and shut case of blocking an emergency exit to me, which is something the fire marshal could become involved in. Not to mention, anyone else in the place was also endangered for the same reason which could lead to civil action if they locked in someone with a good barrister at their disposal.


Good point; Mont. If you really wanted to harass them, call the authorities. They threatened your, and other patrons lives had a fire occured. Are you a lawyer by trade?:smile:

The other advice not to patronize them is valid. Hurt them through their pocketbooks. Customers pay the rent!

Otherwise; forget the whole thing happened and go on with your lives. It's over. JMHO C2


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

The bottom line is that the folks tried to beat out the restaurant, in my opinion. A common tactic is to constantly complain about food, service, etc. If that does not work they often take it to the next step---they join the "Dine and Dash" club. A tactic that was used so much that it led to the closing of most Galveston restaurants during Kappa Weekend.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Mont said:


> Ever notice those signs on front doors that say "these doors to remain unlocked during business hours"? That's because those doors are a dedicated fire escape route.
> 
> Seems to be an open and shut case of blocking an emergency exit to me, which is something the fire marshal could become involved in. Not to mention, anyone else in the place was also endangered for the same reason which could lead to civil action if they locked in someone with a good barrister at their disposal.


More than 1 'fire exit' in a restaurant so I believe that is a moot point.

However, I do believe locking some people in a restaurant over a few bucks certainly isn't worth this lovely PR the restaurant is getting now...I have a feeling that the manager no longer is employed there.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would hope the idiot manager was laughed out of his/her job. This whole thing is a joke. Restaurant management should be fined for illegally detaining someone.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

FYI.. 18 - 20% is standard now. I'm glad not everyone is a cheapskate. If everyone was a cheapskate do you realize what a horrible dining experience you would have every time you went out to eat. The people working at Jack in the Box would be bring your T-Bone to you. Think about that.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Trogen13 said:


> A gratuity is something that is freely given. If Forced it is a tax.


This.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Sounding_7th said:


> More than 1 'fire exit' in a restaurant so I believe that is a moot point.


blocking *any* emergency exit is quite illegal, especially a primary one


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Sounding_7th's avatar looks like a trapped customer,..


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Blocking a fire exist is between the restaurant and the city. And yes, a business can block a fire exit on a temporary basis. And, assuming the customer is not injured in a fire, why would blocking a fire exit give rise to a claim of money damages in favor of the uninjured customer? 

The reality is businesses block fire exits all the time when there is good cause to do so. Like when someone is stealing and attempting to escape the premises. Like when a criminal is attempting to make entry to the premises. Just think it through. 

There is a masked gun man outside the 7-11 waiving a gun. The clerk can (and should) lock the primary exit to protect himself/herself and any customers inside the store. 

Here, the restaurant reportedly locked the door and called the cops. Their defense is preventing dine and dash. 

Look, some are just casting about here in a disparate search for some justification. Any justification. 

All the while, the bottom line is one of personal freaking responsibility. Know the prices, charges, and surcharges before you order the food/goods and certainly before you consume the food/goods. If you don't like the prices, policies, charges, or surcharges, don't eat there. Its real simple.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Ernest said:


> Blocking a fire exist is between the restaurant and the city. *And yes, a business can block a fire exit on a temporary basis. * And, assuming the customer is not injured in a fire, why would blocking a fire exit give rise to a claim of money damages in favor of the uninjured customer?


Wrong, see International Fire Code.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

carryyourbooks said:


> we eat out alot. typically the server is in college and just trying to make enough money to pay for school. sometimes you're gonna get bad service. they are NOT perfect people. 99% of the time when the service is not good, its because they are new and nervous. cut them some slack. they're busting there arse for $5. would you do what they do for the same pay?


That would be my son. He waits tables at a steakhouse in Lubbock called Cagle. They don't have a tip policy for large parties and he has gotten stiffed so many times it's not even funny. The kids isn't new at waiting tables. They have runners that bring the food so it's not all on the waiter. There are usually several staff on hand to help with large parties.

I can't tell you how many times I've gotten pictures from him like the one below. It's rediculous. Freaking tightwads. One time he got a $3.00 tip from a table of 4 on a $150.00 tab. The place was dead that night so they were basically his only table. He waited on them hand and foot, had a great rapport with them, and they left $3.00...

On the other hand, he got a $150.00 tip from a guy with Aflac one night. Table of 6. Guy also gave him a business card and told him to call when he graduates.

When I eat out, bad service gets 10% - 15%. Good service gets 20%. Excellent service may get as much as 25%


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> Wrong, see International Fire Code.


2X. The fire inspector issued a warning to my sister's restaurant because she had boxes and others in front of the fire exit door. He said this door must be clear at all time.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I remember when I was a waiter (years and years ago) we as the server for a large party had the OPTION to add in the 15% gratuity or not. There were "certain" tables I would add it to, but for the most part (90% of the time) I would opt NOT to add the mandatory 15% gratuity. And almost 100% of the time the tip I received was far exceeding the minimum mandatory restaurant policy. It was a gamble (as waiting tables always is), but the server is there for a job...if they don't perform that responsibility they do not deserve the tip (mandatory or not) for bad service. NEW servers were NEVER allowed (and should never be allowed) to handle a table of 6 or more guests.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Soapeddler said:


> That would be my son. He waits tables at a steakhouse in Lubbock called Cagle. They don't have a tip policy for large parties and he has gotten stiffed so many times it's not even funny. The kids isn't new at waiting tables. They have runners that bring the food so it's not all on the waiter. There are usually several staff on hand to help with large parties.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've gotten pictures from him like the one below. It's rediculous. Freaking tightwads. One time he got a $3.00 tip from a table of 4 on a $150.00 tab. The place was dead that night so they were basically his only table. He waited on them hand and foot, had a great rapport with them, and they left $3.00...
> 
> ...


That sucks, I have friends that always complain about tips, but it ticks me off because they act like they are entitiled to a tip and always call me cheap. I tell them if 10% is good enough for Jesus it is good enough for you.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I swear, you guys will just continue to cast about for any justification, not matter how weak. 

One can block a fire exit during business hour for good cause. Not boxes. But good cause. Preventing theft, preventing violence, and a whole bunch of other reasons. 

Again, consider the situation in which there is a masked man waiving a gun and attempting to enter your business. 

Same as in an emergency, one can be excused for breaking even criminal laws.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Those dang Canadians are always getting theirselves locked up.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

All I know is, my family and I would not have been locked in. Period.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

llred said:


> That sucks, I have friends that always complain about tips, but it ticks me off because they act like they are entitiled to a tip and always call me cheap. I tell them if 10% is good enough for Jesus it is good enough for you.


you're an ***.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I was a waiter once and the restaurant I worked at had a 15% automatic grat if it was 8 people or more. You can usually tell who you should not apply that to and who you should. I learned that unless you auto grat them on the check you won't get a tip from Jasmine's kind. They are notorious for not tipping. We must owe it to them for that whole slavery thing all those years ago.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

If anyone knows the term "SPODA"...you'll understand and have probably been a waiter. LoL!!!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> I was a waiter once and the restaurant I worked at had a 15% automatic grat if it was 8 people or more. You can usually tell who you should not apply that to and who you should. I learned that unless you auto grat them on the check you won't get a tip from Jasmine's kind. They are notorious for not tipping. We must owe it to them for that whole slavery thing all those years ago.


Darn.......I never knew we owned the canadians too?? Learn something new every day...


----------



## zparkertx (Feb 24, 2012)

BATWING said:


> I saw this on the news this morning and it got me to thinking of the legality of it. Is it against the law to not tip or just against the policy of the restaurant? Law is one thing but breaking a policy of a business is totally a different animal to enforce. If I had a large party at a restaurant and got sheety service the tip would reflect it or a manager would be called over to make it better.


Legally speaking the policy was posted. Therefore the gratuity is a part of the price. It does not matter what you think of the definition of gratuity. If service is subpar the negotiable part is the "gratuity". You make that complaint and negotiate before having accepted the full meal and service. Upon accepting the meal and service you've legally accepted their pricing and gratuity policy.

3 elements of a contract, offer, acceptance, consideration. Dining out involves a contract. Contracts can be ORAL or written. Most everything we do involves contract law and the UCC.

Its a bit much to call the cops from a PR standpoint but I reckon its the owner/manager's call. Large parties often end up not paying a comparable tip to a smaller party. Show some class, pay it. If it was that bad don't go again and tell your friends and family.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

"show some class, pay it."

nope. 

If service sucks for a large party - then the gratuity/tip/service charge should reflect accordingly.

if the manager refuses to reduce or remove the gratuity - then I'll charge it and dispute it with AMEX.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> If anyone knows the term "SPODA"...you'll understand and have probably been a waiter. LoL!!!


I've never been a waiter. What's SPODA?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> I've never been a waiter. What's SPODA?


google it.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> If anyone knows the term "SPODA"...you'll understand and have probably been a waiter. LoL!!!


Haven't heard that in a while.

SPODA be tippin'!!!!


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

pretty ridiculous that this many 2coolers feel that there are scenarios where no tip at all is OK. change the structure of comp for waiters, bartenders and bus boys and then see how much it costs to go to dinner....it's built into their comp and is a customary accepted practice to tip, at least something. the cycle gets pretty bad when tipping is poor, good servers leave, customers aren't happy with bad service.....restaurant goes down the cr&pper. if you think someone should give you good service for $2.15/hr, then you've already got a lot of problems. There are plenty of fast food or counter service places to go where you don't need to tip, but stop being ignorant about fair compensation for service


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> google it.



My employer blocks the urban dictionary.


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

LDS said:


> Know your restaraunt before you walk in the door. Most of them have postings cocncering the gratuity for larger parties. When you enter and order your food you have just entered into a contract. If you do not want to risk the tip then find somewhere else to eat which does not require tips.


I agree, with LDS


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*What part of it is no longer a gratuity don't you understand?*



speckle-catcher said:


> "show some class, pay it."
> 
> nope.
> 
> ...


Or, are you intentionally being obtuse? I, and at least two others, have repeatedly pointed out that once it is posted and you order and eat the food it is no longer a gratuity, regardless of what it is called, and part of the price of the meal. You could challenge it on your credit card but you would lose as a matter of the law.

Pretty simple

BTW before you ask, I received my J.D. from the University of Georgia in 1975


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bwebster said:


> pretty ridiculous that this many 2coolers feel that there are scenarios where no tip at all is OK. change the structure of comp for waiters, bartenders and bus boys and then see how much it costs to go to dinner....it's built into their comp and is a customary accepted practice to tip, at least something. the cycle gets pretty bad when tipping is poor, good servers leave, customers aren't happy with bad service.....restaurant goes down the cr&pper. if you think someone should give you good service for $2.15/hr, then you've already got a lot of problems. There are plenty of fast food or counter service places to go where you don't need to tip, but stop being ignorant about fair compensation for service


you left a word out of your last sentence: "good"

as in: "stop being ignorant about fair compensation for *good* service"

bad service does not deserve the "customary" tip amount of 15%

if you think it does - then you're just a sucker.



Bull Red said:


>


I guess your googler is broken.

:slimer:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Quepos1 said:


> Or, are you intentionally being obtuse? I, and at least two others, have repeatedly pointed out that once it is posted and you order and eat the food it is no longer a gratuity, regardless of what it is called, and part of the price of the meal. You could challenge it on your credit card but you would lose as a matter of the law.
> 
> Pretty simple
> 
> BTW before you ask, I received my J.D. from the University of Georgia in 1975


I got a BFD for your JD.

since ya'll are saying it's part of a "contract" to pay for service - then the restaurant has to provide that service - they have to live up to their side of the contract as much as the patron does.

not refilling drinks, not bringing side dishes, not filling filling the order completely and correctly is NOT PROVIDING SERVICE


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

bwebster said:


> pretty ridiculous that this many 2coolers feel that there are scenarios where no tip at all is OK. change the structure of comp for waiters, bartenders and bus boys and then see how much it costs to go to dinner....it's built into their comp and is a customary accepted practice to tip, at least something. the cycle gets pretty bad when tipping is poor, good servers leave, customers aren't happy with bad service.....restaurant goes down the cr&pper. if you think someone should give you good service for $2.15/hr, then you've already got a lot of problems. There are plenty of fast food or counter service places to go where you don't need to tip, but stop being ignorant about fair compensation for service


The reason they are compensated 2.15 an hour is that there is an expectationt that they will generate the rest via tip income. If they do not make minimum wage with tips included, then it is the employer's responsibility to make up the difference.

My family has been in the restaurant business for 50 years and I am a generous tipper. However, if service is poor, I tip accordingly. I also take the time to let management know that service was poor. I also take the time to let management know when I have had a good experience.

There is no reason to accept poor service. If the waiter can't give good service, they receive poor tips. Hopefully, they will realize this isn't the job for them and move on. If the poor service is a reflection of the restaurant, maybe the owner is in the wrong business as well.

I will go to a restaurant with mediocre food and good service. I will not go to a restaurant with good/great food with bad service.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

The horse died, and now we're just beating the pieces. haha. I couldn't care less what some restaurant's policy is, if the menu says "tip/gratuity", then paying it is at the discretion of the patron. The menu price for the meal is not optional, you pay it. The tip/gratuity is based on service. Oh well...


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*LOL*



speckle-catcher said:


> I got a BFD for your JD.
> 
> since ya'll are saying it's part of a "contract" to pay for service - then the restaurant has to provide that service - they have to live up to their side of the contract as much as the patron does.
> 
> not refilling drinks, not bringing side dishes, not filling filling the order completely and correctly is NOT PROVIDING SERVICE


Angry little man aren't you?

BTW, the establishment fulfills its portion of the contract by providing eatable food. All the other things you point out are not specified in the contract since refilling drinks in a timely fashion or not filling the order completely and correctly may be subjects for dispute. The payment, including the additional charge, is not. If one believs one did not receive the complete order one may take the establishment to small claims court, prove their allegation and seek relief. Refusing to pay the bill is not the proper way to dispute poor service or not receiving refills in a timely manner. That is what a true gratuity is for, but not the sdditional surcharge for large parties.

I bet you are a joy to serve in rest.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Many have valid points but the beating of the horse on this topic is due to assumptions on both ends. I always make a it a point to compensate for great service and food and on the other I will tip the minimum on a not-so-good experience at a restaurant. The bad thing is I wont be back in the future and I think most are this way.

I definitely wont be going to El Seafood or whatever it is from the news story.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Quepos1 said:


> Angry little man aren't you?
> 
> BTW, the establishment fulfills its portion of the contract by providing eatable food. All the other things you point out are not specified in the contract since refilling drinks in a timely fashion or not filling the order completely and correctly may be subjects for dispute. The payment, including the additional charge, is not. If one believs one did not receive the complete order one may take the establishment to small claims court, prove their allegation and seek relief. Refusing to pay the bill is not the proper way to dispute poor service or not receiving refills in a timely manner. That is what a true gratuity is for, but not the sdditional surcharge for large parties.
> 
> I bet you are a joy to serve in rest.


the price of food and drink covers providing (eatable?) edible food.

since you're the JD - find some Texas case law that says an automatic gratuity must be paid if placed on the bill.

and yes - I am a joy to serve in a restaurant. I worked in the industry (as a waiter) for years - in restaurants including Tony's here in Houston. I know what good service is, and I tip very well when I get it. I also won't be stand to be hit with an automatic gratuity for ****ty service from a lazy server.


----------



## Holmes (Nov 20, 2011)

Who names a restaurant La Fisherman?
Who eats in a restaurant named La Fisherman?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

SPODAs


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Holmes said:


> Who names a restaurant La Fisherman?
> Who eats in a restaurant named La Fisherman?


A mexican china man.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> SPODAs


 When at a restaurant, "There's spoda to be more chicken, there's spoda to be more scrimp!" :rotfl:


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

A tip is just that. If a tip was automatic then there wouldn't be much incentive to provide the best service. The threat of poor service ensures (or should) better service 


-Nick


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Well hopefully with all this great attention this crappy restaurant will be no more. Nothing like calling the police on your customers because they don't like your service, that will teach em. I give em 6 months.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*As stated, Theft of Srvices*



speckle-catcher said:


> the price of food and drink covers providing (eatable?) edible food.
> 
> since you're the JD - find some Texas case law that says an automatic gratuity must be paid if placed on the bill.
> 
> and yes - I am a joy to serve in a restaurant. I worked in the industry (as a waiter) for years - in restaurants including Tony's here in Houston. I know what good service is, and I tip very well when I get it. I also won't be stand to be hit with an automatic gratuity for ****ty service from a lazy server.


A little education for you: 
*Texas Penal Code - Section 31.04. Theft Of Service*

1) the actor absconded without paying for the service 
or expressly refused to pay for the service in circumstances where 
payment is ordinarily made immediately upon rendering of the 
service, as in hotels, campgrounds, recreational vehicle parks, 
restaurants, and comparable establishments;


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Quepos1 said:


> A little education for you:
> *Texas Penal Code - Section 31.04. Theft Of Service*
> 
> 1) the actor absconded without paying for the service
> ...


The auto-gratuity is not enforceable by law. It is supposed to be viewed as such though and that's why many restaurants do have that policy, but if a manager is requested to remove the gratuity he/she is supposed to do so.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I think someone should have called.....the WAAAMBULANCE !!!!!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Quepos1 said:


> A little education for you:
> *Texas Penal Code - Section 31.04. Theft Of Service*
> 
> 1) the actor absconded without paying for the service
> ...


Here is the issue. The patron PAID FOR THE SERVICE, and refused to pay a tip. You could argue this point right into the ground, and you'd still be wrong.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I was curious, so I did a search. I found this on a Texas law site:

"Mandatory gratuity charge--Any amount required by the seller for the service of meals and food products for immediate consumption including soft drinks and candy."

It appears to me that if state law recognizes, and defines, a mandatory gratuity charge, it is legal. 

Kinda like the "service charge" that is tacked on to concert tickets---it is stated as part of the total price.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Quepos1 said:


> A little education for you:
> *Texas Penal Code - Section 31.04. Theft Of Service*
> 
> 1) the actor absconded without paying for the service
> ...


find one single case in Texas where a mandatory gratuity has been upheld in any court and I'll concede.



spike404 said:


> I was curious, so I did a search. I found this on a Texas law site:
> 
> "Mandatory gratuity charge--Any amount required by the seller for the service of meals and food products for immediate consumption including soft drinks and candy."
> 
> ...


context, man, context.

the referenced section has to do with how to apply sales tax...has nothing to do with enforceability of a mandatory gratuity:

http://info.sos.state.tx.us/pls/pub/readtac$ext.TacPage?sl=R&app=9&p_dir=&p_rloc=&p_tloc=&p_ploc=&pg=1&p_tac=&ti=34&pt=1&ch=3&rl=337


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The story has gone viral. haha!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm beginning to wonder if Quepos1 even read the article based on some of his/her comments.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a free tip, no charge, 0% for all ya'll ... let's move on! Dang it. I need to read something else to keep me going through the work day.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

GeauxGet'Er said:


> I have a free tip, no charge, 0% for all ya'll ... let's move on! Dang it. I need to read something else to keep me going through the work day.


And I have one for you, free of charge also: STOP READING THE THREAD.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> And I have one for you, free of charge also: STOP READING THE THREAD.


Ok, before I stop reading...did you tip at the Fat Ho burger joint?


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

GeauxGet'Er said:


> Ok, before I stop reading...did you tip at the Fat Ho burger joint?


You ever eat a "Ho Cake"....Ho's gotta eat too......


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Go to Yelp and read some of the reviews. What a coincidence that the recent ones discuss their tipping policy.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/la-fisherman-houston


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Really? You think someone who gives you chitty service is entitled to a 17% kiss because of a lame duck policy?


I wouldn't have paid it.

TH


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

fangard said:


> Go to Yelp and read some of the reviews. What a coincidence that the recent ones discuss their tipping policy.
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/la-fisherman-houston


anyone can leave a Yelp review - you don't have to "prove" that you ate there to leave a review.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> anyone can leave a Yelp review - you don't have to "prove" that you ate there to leave a review.


I know. Just thought it was funny that all of a sudden, due to the press from the article that Yelp reviews started to exploded. All in the same day.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

check out the reviews for Nonmacher's BBQ - when the story came out about the anti-iranian poster (that's been hanging there since the 80's) in their restaurant came out - the YELP reviews EXPLODED!


----------

